# Confused on number of treatment entitlements



## Honeybee83 (Jan 8, 2013)

Please help, we are just starting out at Sheffield care with nhs funding. We live in grimsby but as we are being treated in Sheffield is it 1,2 or 3 goes? And what is classed as a go?


----------



## Sweetpea123 (Feb 26, 2013)

I believe n.e lincs pct give you 3 goes at ivf.

When you have eggs collected at that point it is classed as a go. If you do not respond to drugs and they abandon the cycle it isn't classed as a go.

Good luck! Xx


----------



## DE43 (Jun 12, 2012)

And my understanding is that after EC if you have enough embies to freeze some and do a frozen transfer later, that's all still counted as one go.
When I was using my free gos I actually had 6 transfers counting the frozen ones.
Good luck
X


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Honeybee


Call your local pct their know.  I live in Taunton but had treatment in Bristol but it was all done under Somerset PCT.


----------



## Honeybee83 (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the quick reply. Getting nervous now, seeing consultant for the first time on thurs. Is there any questions I need to ask?


----------



## Lirone (Jun 5, 2013)

The InfertilityNetwork website now has really helpful information on treatment funding policies (number of cycles, whether FET is included in cycles, BMI etc) for each Clinical Commissioning Group (they replaced Primary Care Trusts in April)

http://infertilitynetworkuk.com/niac_2/ccg_details

If you're not sure which CCG you come under, you can find out at http://www.nhs.uk/service-search - this also gives you the contact details if you need to check their policies.

Hope this helps

Lirone


----------



## Lucy708 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi. I'm in sheffield and we were allocated 1 round of IVF. We did this via joint care with our private consultant and Jessops Assisted Conception Unit. Good luck with your appointment. They will be able to answer these quetions for you.


----------

